# ddmworks exhaust



## zidane (Mar 8, 2012)

Does anyone know if ddmworks exhaust is making one for the cruze i know they made it for the sonic but will they have it for the cruze?


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

zidane said:


> Does anyone know if ddmworks exhaust is making one for the cruze i know they made it for the sonic but will they have it for the cruze?


Don't quote me. but I'm pretty sure the sonic exhaust will fit the Cruze...they are built on the same platform.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm of the same belief, but it hasn't been tested. Your best bet is to email them from their site and see if they can test fit.


----------



## turbo6sp (May 10, 2011)

this good question. Because the ddm sonic sounds pretty good imo. 

posted from my dumb phone while getting paid.


----------



## zidane (Mar 8, 2012)

Sounds good I will email them as soon as I can I let u guys know what's the word thank you all


----------

